# The pot calling the kettle black...



## Fang (Jun 27, 2007)

Pun intended,

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_6238789

"Allgier - who as an alleged member of the Aryan Empire Warriors professed belief in the formation of a white, Christian nation - allegedly killed a white, Christian father of five children who was not affiliated with Ogden police. "


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_6238756


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 27, 2007)

*Moderator's note:*

Thread moved to Horror Stories. 

-Ronald Shin
-MT Senior Moderator


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 27, 2007)

All racest, homophobes, sexest, and other groups that could be classified "haters" insult the entire human race be the mear fact that they can think. Wait, can they think? hmm....


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> All racest, homophobes, sexest, and other groups that could be classified "haters" insult the entire human race be the mear fact that they can think. Wait, can they think? hmm....


 
Just goes to show how little his own beliefs mean to him. That was kinda my point, it says he believes in a white christian nation and he goes and murders a good white christian guy...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2007)

Fang said:


> http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_6238756



Yeah, crying because he got caught. 

Looking at a photo of this guy tells me he's a joke. All those tats... Like he's got something to prove. Prove what? That he belongs in a carnival side-show? 

Guys like these ... I dunno man. Seems to me that they're looking at races as an outlet for something else going on inside them. Abused childhood(s), deep seated feelings of inadequacy, inferiority ... something got them going. 
A while back while living in Provo Utah, I was going to the store (on foot) and came upon a group of bald headed guys. One of them recognized me and stopped to chat me up as it were. Didn't recognize him at first then it clicked. Asked him the obvious "what the hell did you do with your hair man?" He just smiled and proudly said: "I joined the Aryan race." 
Talk about alarm bells going off inside my head... oh boy! "uhh, well that's ... that's good for you man." Talked a bit more about this and that... his buddies were passively listening in (recruitment tactics?). Said goodnight and that was the last I saw of him. I remember feeling sorry for the guy... he was a good fella. Probably still IS a good fella, just hates anyone not white. Sad.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, crying because he got caught.
> 
> Looking at a photo of this guy tells me he's a joke.


 
He's no joke, he killed a man, probably would have killed more if the patron wouldn't have gone after his gun. Underestimating people like this is why people die. Years ago I had a group of friends who were in a blood gang, they were all white, so people underestimated them, they killed a man one day, they are now all in prison. I get your jist that these types of people arent solid individuals but they're no joke. Always take them as serious as you would a rattlesnake...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Fang said:


> He's no joke, he killed a man, probably would have killed more if the patron wouldn't have gone after his gun. Underestimating people like this is why people die. Years ago I had a group of friends who were in a blood gang, they were all white, so people underestimated them, they killed a man one day, they are now all in prison. I get your gist that these types of people aren't solid individuals but they're no joke. Always take them as serious as you would a rattlesnake...



He's a joke to our society, a _dangerous _joke to be sure and yes, just like any vermin, needs to be eliminated from our society and preferably from the gene pool (via castration... hell, that might even calm him down some, get rid of that excess testosterone). Their ultra superior macho super race mentality is what's the joke. Their thinking process. They go to such extremes that it's laughable. Look at his picture. What possesses a guy to want to mark his face up like that? Let alone his entire body? I can understand a few tats here and there as a permanent symbol of what-ever it is they're proud of or trying to say... but it seems that he's trying to cover up his white skin and ironically with black ink. 
Their mentality, their idea of following the ideals of a bunch of dead radicals who wanted to take over the world and took on the entire world and then lost (and badly) because their supreme leader couldn't hold it together because he himself was flawed (mentally). The other figures all committed suicide and not just out of defense but out of shame (and probably guilt). Many of them didn't want to go to jail because they knew they were guilty and probably would've died anyway. It's stupid, it's cowardice, it's a fricken joke. 
Their hatred is a joke, more than that it's now a cliche' and even 	antiquated one at that. It's like ... "aww, c'mon get over it already!" 

It's a joke, not a funny one but a joke none-the-less.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> What possesses a guy to want to mark his face up like that? Let alone his entire body?


 
Prestige...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

They, think... THAT is prestigious? I guess it must be... for guys whose only apparent means of expression is violence and hate. How sad.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 28, 2007)

"Police said Allgier also pistol-whipped customer Eric Fullerton, 59, who got the gun away from him."

I'd like to hear more about that piece of the story.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 28, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> "Police said Allgier also pistol-whipped customer Eric Fullerton, 59, who got the gun away from him."
> 
> I'd like to hear more about that piece of the story.



You can.  It's in this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51772

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2007)

An update on this case:

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,685193357,00.html



> Allgier, 27, is charged with a number of felonies, including one that could carry the death penalty if he is convicted. The state has not yet filed notice that it will seek the death penalty, but Salt Lake County District Attorney Lohra Miller has stated publicly that her office will do so.



- Ceicei


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 24, 2007)

Oddly, I can't help noticing this guy is mostly black, not white...as a result of ink.

Another irony: the S.S. would have rejected him for the tattoos.  They might have even put him in a concentration camp as an oddity...regardless of his pro-Hitler skin marks.

Or...they might have made him into a lovely lamp shade.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> All those tats... Like he's got something to prove.


I take exception to this comment. Having a lot of ink does not make one a criminal.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I take exception to this comment. Having a lot of ink does not make one a criminal.



This guy has a swastika and "_SKIN HEAD_" tattooed on his forehead. That's not just having "ink" on your body, that's self-identifying as a violent racist.

All I can say is, Thank heavens that individuals like this make it easy for us to recognize him.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2007)

arnisador said:


> This guy has a swastika and "_SKIN HEAD_" tattooed on his forehead. That's not just having "ink" on your body, that's self-identifying as a violent racist.


I'm not condoning his (the wannabe Nazi moron in question) actions. But the statement I quoted equated tattoos with "something to prove." If I took it out of context, I'll apologize, but I'm tired of the whole tattoos=criminal stereotype.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 25, 2007)

"something to prove"  <> "criminal" either!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 25, 2007)

Kreth,
I agree with DavidCC and MA-Caver.  "Something to prove" doesn't mean the same as being a criminal.  You're the one who is putting the definition there....

-- Ceicei


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2007)

Now we're arguing semantics. The idea is still "tattoos=bad."


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 25, 2007)

I think the point was, a face full of tatoos indicates some kind of emotional problems.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I think the point was, a face full of tatoos indicates some kind of emotional problems.



Why?  I'm being totally serious here - why does a face full of tattoos indicate some kind of emotional problem?  I mean, in the case you're talking about, where the individual in question has racist symbols tattooed on himself, I don't necessarily disagree - but I've seen completely tattooed people who considered themselves (and quite rightfully, IMHO) to be works of art - including their faces, and I don't see that as an indicator of "some kind of emotional problems".

And no... before you ask... I don't have any tattoos, although I've been considering it off and on for years, quite likely something to do with TKD.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Why?  I'm being totally serious here - why does a face full of tattoos indicate some kind of emotional problem?  I mean, in the case you're talking about, where the individual in question has racist symbols tattooed on himself, I don't necessarily disagree - but I've seen completely tattooed people who considered themselves (and quite rightfully, IMHO) to be works of art - including their faces, and I don't see that as an indicator of "some kind of emotional problems".


This is what I was trying to get at. While the theme of the tattoos may be offensive, is that really much different then someone choosing to wear a t-shirt with a racist message?
It's the artwork that's the problem, not the medium.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 26, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Why? I'm being totally serious here - why does a face full of tattoos indicate some kind of emotional problem? I mean, in the case you're talking about, where the individual in question has racist symbols tattooed on himself, I don't necessarily disagree - but I've seen completely tattooed people who considered themselves (and quite rightfully, IMHO) to be works of art - including their faces, and I don't see that as an indicator of "some kind of emotional problems".
> 
> And no... before you ask... I don't have any tattoos, although I've been considering it off and on for years, quite likely something to do with TKD.


 
I have only "anecdotal eveidence", my personal experience with a few individuals who had facial tattoos, and the cases in the media of criminals like this one.  I could mutilate my entire body in the most disgusting way and consider my self a work of art, but it doesn't change the fact that I would be a WACKO.  (No I don't consider tat's mutiliation!!)

At the very least tattooing your face shows an irrationally strong desire for attention.


----------

